# Well, You Asked For It... HERE IT IS!!!! *A Tutorial of My Purple Look*



## hotpink1326 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Well, i hope you all enjoy this tutorial!! I know a lot of you have asked for me to make another, so here it is!!!

I based this look off the same idea of this look  http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=80607

This was the look with the most tut requests. One of the colors was just a sample that i dont have much left of, so i just substituted that with grape pigment!

Now, this will be submitted in next months tutorial contest so when it gets moved to that section in October, you'll all know why!

Okay... now on with the tut! Please let me know what you all think. I really hope it can help someone out there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<Here's the list of what i used>

::Face::
Maybelline expert wear blush Dusty Mauve 50 

::Eyes::
Vaseline
Mavala Eye Base
Clinique Gold Chill-stick
Splash Eye Dust "Pink Pearl"
Mac Pigment "Grape" 
MAC Pigment "Deep Purple"
InColor Arctic White
NYX "Purple Rain" Liner
Almay liquid liner black
Maybelline Great Lash "Blackest Black"
Maybelline expert eyes Velvet Black pencil line
L'oreal HIP Color Truth Cream Eyeliner "Black"

::Lips::
NYX "Purple Rain" Liner
Clinique Honey Gloss
Incolor Squeeze N' Shine Lip Gloss "Lollipop"


These are what I use as my bases…





My Shadows & Mascara…





My Liners…





My Brushes…





My Lip Stuff…





Okay, on with the look!! Here is my bare face…





I start with my Mavala cream base…





On my finger…





I share that with my other finger for the other eye, that’s all you need…





I rub that on my lids…





I put some Vaseline on my finger (that’s even a lot for both eyes, I didn’t use it all) 





And rub that on my lids…





Get my Gold Stick…





And put that on my lids…





I then rub it all together with my finger, you don’t want it wet… just tacky!!





This is how it looks…





Time to start with the shadows!!! I put some “Pink Pearl” on the brush…





To start I put it on the inner corner of my eyes…





So it looks like this…





Then I put some grape pigment on my brush…





And put it in the center of my lid…





Like this…





Then, I go back with the Pink Pearl Shadow & blend that into the grape (My left eye is blended & the right eye is NOT)





After both eyes are blended, I get some Deep Purple Pigment on the brush…





And I put it on the outer corner of my lids…





So it looks like this…





Then, I blended more Grape…





I then got some Arctic White Shadow on my brush…





I blended that from the edges of the purple all the way up to my brows…





I then take my trusty q-tip & dip it in water…





So I can clean off my brows!





This is when I do the last of my blending. First with the “Pink Pearl”…





Then the with “Deep purple”…





Which I sweep through my crease…





I then blend the Grape again (I know, I go back & forth with my colors a lot , hehe)





Arctic White for the last time…





Then, I blend all together…





With this brush…





Then I clean up with my q-tips…





Now I look like this…





Its Liquid Liner Time!!!





I get ready to line my upper lid…





Its okay to have a sloppy wing…





Cause I just get my q-tip & fix it…





Like this!!!





Then I’ll have to clean it of my lashes because they get really messy…





Now, time for my pencil line…





Lining water line, upper…





And lower…





On to the cream liner (I use both cream & pencil, because it stays on MUCH LONGER that way)





And I line my waterline…





Okay, so… on to the bottom of my eye! I put my gold stick down…





So it looks like this…





I put my Pink Pearl on my brush for the inner corners of the bottom of my eye…





So it looks like this…





The put grape or the outer corner…





It should look like this…





Then, I take yet another q-tip (yes, I use enough of these to keep them in business forever… lol)





And now its not as thick!!





Its time for Mascara…





I apply it…





So it looks like this!!





I get some blush on my brush…





Make my funny face & apply…





This is how it looks so far…





On to the lips… here are mine, BARE!!!





Got my “Purple Shower” liner…





And lined my lips so they look like this!





Add Honey Gloss Lipstick…





And it looks like this…





Add lollipop lip gloss…





And this is how it looks!!





That’s it… I’m DONE!!!





Yayyyy!!!!





Here is the finished look Y’all!!!































Hope you enjoyed this look!!! If anyone trys to re-create it, please let me know or post it!!! Let me know what you think!!!!






















*​


----------



## pichima (Sep 27, 2007)

thanx a lot! this is a fantastic tutorial, I'm not used to bold colours but it's really nice to see how you play with them with such beautiful results ^^
well done !!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow...that was an excellent tut for it being ur first. Those colors look great on you.


----------



## woopsydaissy (Sep 27, 2007)

This is an *AMAZING* tutorial! Thank you so much! I hope to see more tuts from you!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 27, 2007)

Great Tut!!!!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tut. Your looks are always stunning and bold (and well blended) and its so nice to see how you create your masterpieces!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Sep 27, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2007)

wow this is amazing you are gorgeous!! thanks a lot for this tutorial!!!!


----------



## katina (Sep 27, 2007)

very pretty, very detailed tutorial. thanks


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 27, 2007)

i just love how u do ur makeup.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow this is gorgeous, very good tut!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 27, 2007)

yay! i love this carly. i am gonna try this with some different pigments of mine and see what i come up with.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 27, 2007)

Loved It!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 27, 2007)

cool..love the colors!


----------



## silgava (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG!!!! you're just amazing!!!!! you're gifted!! Love your tut. Keep them coming pleaaaaaaassseeeeee!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so happy that you are all enjoying my tut!! Hopefully, you'll all like it enough to vote for me in the contest next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really tried my best to be as detailed as possible... i'm so glad that you all appreciate it!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow...that was an excellent tut for it being ur first. Those colors look great on you._

 
Thanks, its actually my 2nd tut but i'm glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Thanks for the tut. Your looks are always stunning and bold (and well blended) and its so nice to see how you create your masterpieces!_

 
Awww, thank you so much!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_yay! i love this carly. i am gonna try this with some different pigments of mine and see what i come up with._

 
Yay! Please give this look a try Marci! Like i said earlier, you look beautiful in purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll have to post what you come up with girl!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silgava* 

 
_OMG!!!! you're just amazing!!!!! you're gifted!! Love your tut. Keep them coming pleaaaaaaassseeeeee!!!_

 
Aww, you are so sweet! Thank you


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 27, 2007)

Soo gorgeous Carly!  Thank you for the tut!  You did an excellent job!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 27, 2007)

its crazy to see such bold colors come out so well...if it were me i'd have harsh lines everywhere, but your blending is RIDICULOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't think i've ever posted on your FOTDs but I usually look at them, and I don't recognize you by your screename, but as soon as I see that first eye, I know who it is. you have very unique eyes, and the way you do your makeup is very unique too.

i see that u used vaseline, and i'm like "what could she possibly use that for?" but it works great. and the bright purple lip liner, u used that so well--no one would ever guess how bright it actually is. good job, I love everything about it.


----------



## lady_mc_beth (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cute !
i love it !


----------



## Bonbonroz (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you so much!! That's a great tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I'll give it a try in a near future


----------



## Aureliphonics (Sep 28, 2007)

Whaou !!! I hope there will be plenty of other tuts !!!

Your mu are really amazing, love them


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 28, 2007)

It's lovely! You are very talented and SO pretty!!


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 28, 2007)

Double post!


----------



## jajababy (Sep 28, 2007)

Great tutorial! You take the best photogs ever. I must get that grape pig.


----------



## frocher (Sep 28, 2007)

This is a great tut, thanks for posting, you look gorgeous.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Your eyes look so beautiful!


----------



## Gleep (Sep 28, 2007)

This is fantastic, great look, really well explained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, may try it out


----------



## Jayne (Sep 28, 2007)

GREAT tut ! 
thanks for sharing !! 
I always LOVE your lashes !!


----------



## entipy (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic tut, Carly dear!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You make your magic look so easy when I know it's not. LOL. I'm quite sure I would like like a punching bag if I tried purples like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous kissy lips, too! *MWA*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh... thank you so much for doing a tut for this look.  I loved it the first time I saw it.  I knew you would do a fantastic tut that is easy to follow.  You blending is crazy.  You look beautiful in purple babes.


----------



## kayluv (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tut.  The details you provide is very helpful. Look forward to more in the future.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic. I'll have to try this one day soon.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 28, 2007)

gorgeous! such vibrant colors


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 28, 2007)

i likey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




purple is definitely hot this season.you rocked it....


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 28, 2007)

:jump:Yaaay!!! This is awesome girl! I love this tutorial! I've always wondered how you blend so well and now I know! I'll have to start trying out the bases you use!


----------



## kyrillaangel (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you for this detailled tutorial. your make up looks amazing!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 28, 2007)

* Great tut! You did an awesoome job. Don't worry, I use lot's of Q-tips too when I do my eye makeup... hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow that purple is poppin! Love these colors, great tut. Thanks


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!! Again, if anyone trys this look for themselves... please let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad you all enjoy this!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_its crazy to see such bold colors come out so well...if it were me i'd have harsh lines everywhere, but your blending is RIDICULOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't think i've ever posted on your FOTDs but I usually look at them, and I don't recognize you by your screename, but as soon as I see that first eye, I know who it is. you have very unique eyes, and the way you do your makeup is very unique too.

i see that u used vaseline, and i'm like "what could she possibly use that for?" but it works great. and the bright purple lip liner, u used that so well--no one would ever guess how bright it actually is. good job, I love everything about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, thank you very much!! I really appreciate your comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Fantastic tut, Carly dear!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You make your magic look so easy when I know it's not. LOL. I'm quite sure I would like like a punching bag if I tried purples like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous kissy lips, too! *MWA*_

 
I'm so glad you like it Julie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your opinion means so much to me!! I TOTALLY think you could pull off a look like this!! 

Thanks for your comments love *MWA* right back at ya!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Oh... thank you so much for doing a tut for this look.  I loved it the first time I saw it.  I knew you would do a fantastic tut that is easy to follow.  You blending is crazy.  You look beautiful in purple babes._

 
Thank you!! I'm glad you find it so easy to follow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_:jump:Yaaay!!! This is awesome girl! I love this tutorial! I've always wondered how you blend so well and now I know! I'll have to start trying out the bases you use! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! I'm so happy you like it!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_



* Great tut! You did an awesoome job. Don't worry, I use lot's of Q-tips too when I do my eye makeup... hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Lol, i'm glad i'm not the only q-tip weirdo on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks girl!!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 28, 2007)

oooooooo awesome!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2007)

eyes are really pretty!


----------



## lebonheur (Sep 29, 2007)

Super great tutorial!! You look so pretty. =)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial!  You are so kind to do this.  Bravo!  Amazing colors.  :notworthy:

Great photography too.  You are truly adorable.


----------



## makeupgal (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow!!!  You did a GREAT job.  Loved this tut.  I am going to try this look.  I'll definately post it in FOTD section if my digicam cooperates *crosses fingers*


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 30, 2007)

Gorgeous love it = )


----------



## milamonster (Sep 30, 2007)

wow what a great tut, great blending and that lip color looks good on you!


----------



## daffie (Sep 30, 2007)

Soo gorgeous!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nicely done! Kudos for keeping all your pics so clear and focused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're really good at getting all your e/s to show so intensely - great job


----------



## ambert9791 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Purple is my favorite color and this was a great tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to try this. Also love your hair down very pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Hope to see more.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't get enough of your funky stuff!
Very nice.
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## magi (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh great, this is so pretty... But your eyes and especially your lids are MADE for beeing "painted" :-D They are so big and give enough space for vibrant colors... Good Luck!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing tut!


----------



## breathless (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet. thanks!


----------



## Edie (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sorry but this is the BEST tutorial I think i have seen on here! You did such  a wonderful job of it! The look is flawless. 

Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You camera is very good. I am still yet to get one since mine has broken. Is it just a normal point and shoot one?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! you look stunning


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 8, 2007)

that's awesome.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for the tut!!!  I am glad to finally see how you use the Vaseline on your eyes.


----------



## Chi (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, great tutorial, you make me wanna swing by my nearest cosmetics counter!


----------



## dinou (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a realy realy great tut, thanks a lot !!! amazing !


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! I cannot wait for another tutorial!


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 20, 2007)

i loooove the colors wondeful job


----------



## applefrite (Oct 21, 2007)

Just perfect !


----------



## soblonde (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW! Your eyes look amazing... I love the bold colours!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## tsukiyomi (May 29, 2008)

Purple makes your eyes stand out so well. <3


----------



## User67 (May 29, 2008)

Great tutorial girl!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 12, 2008)

I know this post was started a long time ago, but I wanted to say that I absolutely love love love your blending!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanx for the tut


----------



## What_the_FOTD (Jul 8, 2008)

Love the look! Did they discontiune the Clinique Gold Chill Stick?


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

That turned out great!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that is SO pretty!
I have the same color of eyes as you, and I LOVE purples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!! x


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW~! you r cute!! funny and definitely useful tut! THANK YOU!


----------



## vcanady (Aug 3, 2008)

AMAZING tutorial, soo detailed!! gorgeous look!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 6, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## falsefiction (Aug 8, 2008)

wow! just wow! thank you!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful look! This is a great tutorial, I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## jmj2k (Aug 9, 2008)

Excellent tut...and your colors look beautiful!


----------



## Miss uppity (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! Makes me want to go out and buy those colours! Love it!


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

This is great! I could never pull anything like this off, but you pull it off so well!


----------



## Pink Princess (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! looks great with your brown eyes


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 12, 2008)

This is amazing!! thank you very much for sharing =D i think I'll start using q-tips more too..


----------



## lalaa (Sep 19, 2008)

Another pretty purple shadow. Very nice.


----------



## knp001 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a little late to the party, but sooooo pretty! This would be a good going out look - you would stand out from the smokey eyes!


----------

